# Just begun studying



## naman (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,

i am (was) a classical guitar player, but i had to stop because of serious wrist problems. 

So, 1 week ago I decided not to give up and start taking singing lessons. I'll try to be admitted to the conservatory where i used to study guitar. 
Time for preparing the exam is so short (i have 2 months, no more), but i must try anyway.

I am 21, i have already sang in the conservatory's choir, but nothing too serious.
I have a very low voice... something like D2-B3, and with some difficulties i can get to B1-D4.
Now i need to find something to sing for the exam... i don't have a vast knowledge of the reportoire, so i'm asking for suggestions.

I LOVE Handel's arias... "leave me loathsome light" is marevellous, also "fra l'ombre e gli orrori" is a great one, but they look way too hard for me!
I thought about "o isis und osiris", which has a nice vocal range from F to C, that is quite good for me, and doesn't seem too hard... while i don't like Osmin's aria, which is too "happy" for my voice and taste.
Also, I don't like very much italian opera from the 19/20th century (like Verdi's arias for bass)
Oh, and i know nothing about chamber works.. maybe there's something good for me in this repertoire?

Well, for the moment that's all... all suggestions (of any kind) will be highly appreciated!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Greetings from another 'low' bass !

Yes, Handel's certainly way beyond me, but Isis & Osiris, and indeed 'In diesen heiligen Hallen' might well be possible. There's plenty of advice on-line about bass arias, and if you find other things you love which are a bit high - well, hey. you can always transpose them down and just enjoy singing.
I do that with things like 'Libera me' from Faure Requiem, and 'Proficiscere' from Gerontius - even a bass version of Nessun Dorma. Enjoy your voice (I neglected mine for too long) and don't let 'them' tell you what you can't sing, you tell 'them' what you intend to sing !


----------

